# This Weekend Smoking Fatties (first rodeo).....now with Q-View!!



## thepruitt21 (Oct 28, 2010)

OK,so here I go. At a buds planning this weekends festivities. We are making a Jalapeno-Cheddar Fatty, and a Mac and Cheese Fatty.....Thats right, I said MAC AND CHEESE FATTY!!!!!! I think we might even do the breakfast fatty with fried taters and cheese and ham. Anyways, will have plenty of Q-View after the ordeal is over.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds good.  Don't forget the q-view!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds great. Dont forget that the throwdown this month is fatties. Maybe you should make another one and enter it for a chance at some prizes


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good Mac & Cheese fatties, we need q-view.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well your idea for a fattie sounds pretty good and all but I think that I would hold off on the posting but still do the Q-view. Then you sent it too Sumosmoke (laurel) and enter it into the throwdown. Who knows you might win. I have seen alotof fatties this. Probably more then i have seen in the last 6 months and  the last I spoke to laurel she said that no one has entered it yet. So smoke on with the fattie and I look forward to seeing it in the throwdown.


----------



## thepruitt21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Q-VIEW!!!







All pork...







Ingredients







Jalapeno and Chedder







Loins and tenderloins


----------



## thepruitt21 (Nov 1, 2010)

MEAT ON!!!







Loins







Fatties







STL Style Ribs







Fatties

Top: Jalapeno Cheddar

Bottom: Mac and Cheese (you can see it b/t the weave)







Baby Backs

Loin below


----------



## thepruitt21 (Nov 1, 2010)

A Trick or Treater that almost ended up on the Smoker.....Cute lil' cow!!!







Almost ready to eat!!!







YUMMY!!!!


----------



## pokey (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, that is nice. I'm always looking for inspiration and mac 'n' cheese sounds like a winner.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepruitt21 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Mac and Cheese was awefully good.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

What a great looking bunch of food. I am going to have to try the mac n cheese fattie for sure. That is some smoker you have there!


----------



## thepruitt21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you. The Smoker is a little bit overkill, but "Go big or go home!"


----------

